# Back Leg/Hip unsteady?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Last night Quincy was out for about 30 minutes and it was super hot and muggy out.

When I went to get him he acted funny and could barely make it up the steps. When I talked to him and said what's the matter Quince and headed down the steps to check him out,he was almost skittish/fearful acting.

I encouraged him to go up the steps finding nothing visually wrong...only to discover that he acted funny on his one back leg and his gait was odd,kinda like he had a bum leg or hip. He almost staggered like a drunk. I was horrified and felt him all up and checked him out everywhere more intently. I never found anything wrong and within maybe a hour he seemed back to normal.

My question is:
Have you ever had anything like this happen?
Do you know why or how this could happen?

I had the idea he was stiff (like if a person gets a crook in their hip/leg). Idk? Is this possible? Could it been the heat? He seemed very hot and panting hard,but had not signaled he was ready to come in which is very unusual for him. He usually is quick out/quick in.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I forgot to put also--it was Robbie's bedtime and Quincy always has to beat us up the stairs.......I knew something was really wrong when he just moved so he could watch us up the steps and never came up at all to tuck Robbie in.  Something he has done for a couple years now.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, I think I would take him in to see the vet. My first thoughts are to have the leg looked at or maybe it was a mild seizure? When Chingy has had small seizures she has moved her legs oddly or walked sorta drunk-like and then was quiet and a bit stiff. After a couple minutes it would pass and she relaxes and then a couple minutes later she was completely back to normal. Could it have been something like that? Is he acting any differntly now-like walking funny or favoring the leg? I hope it's nothing at all. Try checking his leg and pad too. Maybe he got a sticker? or maybe a bug bite?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Within maybe an hour or less,he was just his regular self...tail perky,kinda jumpy and playful (you know the little extra hop in their steps). I was totally freaked out and I think it scared him as I approached him and kinda was forceful yelling at my husband at the same time. He cowered and acted scared. That was my opinion of that (I caused it),but I was scared and wanted my husband to know something was wrong with my boy! IDK.....I have never seen or had that happen before with my boys. I have seen seizures at the vet's office,but they were severe and the legs trembled and the body trembled and shook. It wasn't like that at all....but I don't think I have seen a mild case before.

I first thought he was attacked by another dog......but no.
Then I thought he had injured himself on the tie out.....no
Then I thought he might have a thorn or something wedged in his paw pad ...no

I laid him upside down on my lap and went over every inch of that boy to find nothing! It hasn't happened since and so I wondered if anyone had had that happen,like he jumped and hurt a muscle or messed up his hip? Or something. It just scared the crap out of me because it reminded me of Vinnie honestly.....Vinnie was hit by a car as a puppy and had his leg/testes etc. rolled (horrific) and would try like a 3 legged dog to get up the steps,over and over. He had leg issues (it's fused now--but effects his hip) and when he lays for a long time he has trouble getting up quick. But Quince was not hit by a car......I am positive on that.

The other thing that puzzled me was his lack of pigment on his gums. They were very very light pink and he was heavily panting. I wondered if he over heated and that effected him? Is that possible?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

There was a story on the news of a dog who had to be taken to the vet after spending 20 minutes outside in the hot/humid weather we were having. The dog was fine after getting re-hydrated. Maybe it was the heat?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie this sounds similar to what happened with MiG. When he was so sick with diarrhea from the giardia, I went to get him out of the crate in the morning and he acted drunk when he walked, pale tacky gums, extremely lethargic. I had to take him to the emergency vet then and there on Memorial day @5:30 AM. He had low blood sugar and was very dehydrated. They put him on an IV and I gave him Pedialyte around the clock when I brought him home. Of course he was way tinier than Quincy, but nonetheless....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Now that you mention the gums, I would guess it was too much heat, or dehydration, or even some dizziness. I know I feel awful if I'm out in the heat too long and it could be just that, especially if he hasn't had any problems since then.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! Thank you for your posts. They make me feel better.
Christy,Sorry I had not mentioned the gums being very light in the first post.

To Christy: When Chingy was having a seizure,were there any other signs/symptoms? Anything I had not mentioned? I want to make sure I watch for anything of this nature.

Beth and Jill--Now that you are both mentioning de-hydration and the over heated dogs...I almost suspect you may be right or at least on the right track. His gums were very very pale,but I didn't think to see if they were kinda tacky. He had his tongue out panting like crazy and yet I couldn't get him to drink...nothing dripping off the tongue,like you would think. It was a long time for him to be out there and I almost wonder if he got overwhelmed in the heat (though it isn't full sun) and couldn't bark? It was just the wierdest thing......He is in full coat too (except his top knot)....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> When Chingy was having a seizure,were there any other signs/symptoms? Anything I had not mentioned? I want to make sure I watch for anything of this nature.


Julie, there wasn't any signs ahead of time. One time I thought she had her leg caught on her jammies because she just kept pulling the back leg up and putting it down, then I noticed her blank expression and realized what was happening. The other times she was walking like she was drunk but I always run to lift her into my arms when I've seen it and she will sorta stiffen but no shaking. It can be scary but they are really small seizures and she's fine just a short time after.

It really sounds like Quincy just had too much sun. With the hot weather lately I only take mine out for very short spells to pee and enjoy the grass and then back inside. It's just too hot!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Makes me wonder if he was running a lot before you went out to get him and he had a little heat stroke?
Glad he's fine now!
(((hugs)))


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Check the toenails on that foot. If he broke one, he would act just like that. Frolic broke one of the toenail covers completely off once.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Makes me wonder if he was running a lot before you went out to get him and he had a little heat stroke?
> Glad he's fine now!
> (((hugs)))


It never occurred to me about a little heat stroke.hum......He is not able to really run much as he is tethered but he does manage some and does his fair share and then some of the "jump up the steps and then back down" to tease and love on our cat Jasper. Jasper was out too.....

It was evening....light out yet,very hot and humid,but no real direct sun. It just scared me and I want to make sure it never happens again or try to find the source.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom King said:


> Check the toenails on that foot. If he broke one, he would act just like that. Frolic broke one of the toenail covers completely off once.


I didn't notice that Tom,but I will check that now just to make sure. I went over his paws thinking he has a thorn/mat/sticker something that would make him uneasy on that back leg.

It really was the drunk acting gait that scared me more then anything. It was like his front end wanted to go and his back end was "tipsy".


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

how is he doing today?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He seems just "normal Quince". He has seemed just to be his normal self since about an hour after this whole thing happened. 

I am just be paranoid I think....wanting to make sure I find the source of that wierd behavior and make sure it doesn't happen again....or if it is something serious,that I look into that as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, I am so glad I read this today. But sorry I was not there to give you a hug yesterday. I would still watch him today but it sounds like heat. but another thing to consider is luxating patella. I know when Jasper was going through his leg problems that was mentioned to me. Usually they just roll right back into place (know when they stretch their hind legs) but sometimes they can get stuck like you mentioned. I know Jasper was freaked out and acting strange when it was happening to him. If it happens again I would take Quince to the vet just to be sure. There is a movement they can teach you to unlock it.


----------

